# Jodhpurs sizes!!! Please help



## missmare (4 March 2015)

Hiya
I've just realised that most of my jodhpurs are in a very sorry state &#128563;&#128561; 
So as you do I decided I should treat myself to some new ones but i have no idea what size I am! All the sizing labels have worn off my old jodhpurs &#128542;
So if any one can help me I'd be very thankful 

I'm 5ft 
And I wear size 8/10


----------



## gina2201 (4 March 2015)

I'm a 8-10 and buy 26" waist.


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 March 2015)

Get breeches they are much better I find the jodpurs bulky around the ankle when wearing long boots and if I have my short boots on I wear long socks over the top so they dont look too strange, I am an 8-10 and buy 24 or 26


----------

